
Google's Chrome OS will start using Debian 10 (Linux) - ashitlerferad
https://www.xda-developers.com/chrome-os-80-debian-10-buster-linux-installations/
======
tannhaeuser
I might be wrong, but didn't they used to use gentoo to roll their own custom
distro? Then why are they changing, or did change to Debian? I'm guessing a
Debian base is quite different from Chrome OS requirements isn't it, with most
work having gone into thousands of package integrations that aren't used on
Chrome OS?

~~~
vertex-four
They're not changing to Debian to build ChromeOS itself - ChromeOS now ships
with a Linux container to run Linux apps, and that is currently Debian 9, will
soon be Debian 10.

